# Youth Gun this weekend



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok you take your kids this weekend to your hallowed hunting grounds for the weekend. You have spent days upon days in the stand and have seen the brut several times but never offered a shot. Now comes Sat. morning your sitting their with your child and the brut comes in. Do you let them shoot it or convince them that it would only ruin their hunting career by killing such a beast on their first hunt. The above senario happened last year with the exception of a clear shot, the buck just didn't take those extra 2 steps. I was kinda sad and happy at the same time. I hope everyone that takes a kid hunting this weekend enjoys the time in the woods together. If this is your first time, take your excitement level and times it by 100 that is what they will be going through. Also be patient and teach them how to hunt and most importantly be safe.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally, I rather have one of my boys shoot the hog than me.

In fact, 2 years ago I had my eye on 2 nice bucks during bow but hadn't connected. My youngest son got the bigger one on Sunday & I could not have been happier. How he got a shot @ 25 yards, sitting on the ground w/ a shotgun & not much cover I have no idea !!!!
I've taken my son & a few of his friends every year & it really is the highlight of the year. We meet @ 5:00 AM for a big breakfast, then pretty much hunt all day. Have gone 2/3 every year, but haven't been able to get that 3rd deer yet.
Unfortunately, my youngest & one of the others has turned 18 so only 1 gun hunter this year & 2 carrying bows. Time to recruit a new batch .............. pass it on !!!!!
T


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Its funny that you mention this... We were just talking about it last night.

My father has about 130 acres, every year, me, my dad and my father-inlaw gout out all week. We have about 7 tree stands on the whole property. We spend a lot of time putting up stands, planting food plots, scouting, etc...

My brother does not hnt, but his boy does. The last two years he has come down on youth season with my nephew, got into my stand and got two bucks, 8 and 13 point in under and hour.

I was happy for him the first year, but to be honest, I was a little peeved the second year. We do all the work, and he walks in, gets in my stand a kills a nice buck, when in my opinion he did nothing to "earn" it.

I am afraid this year will be more of the same. I am almost to the point of telling my brother that he cannot use my stand... Am I wong on this?


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

How bout instead on telling him he cant use your stand you take the time to teach him how to set up a stand for himself. Go and pick him up when the "hard work" is being done and let him enjoy that also. My 11YO helps set up stands and clear shooting lanes and scouts with me. Its just as much fun as actually shooting. Plus, it gives me time to talk about Safety and ethics and all the other important things I think he should know. I have been taking his 13YO friend this year and "passing it on". Your brother doesn't hunt so somebody has to help the kid. Why not you?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

For my Son said:


> How bout instead on telling him he cant use your stand you take the time to teach him how to set up a stand for himself. Go and pick him up when the "hard work" is being done and let him enjoy that also. My 11YO helps set up stands and clear shooting lanes and scouts with me. Its just as much fun as actually shooting. Plus, it gives me time to talk about Safety and ethics and all the other important things I think he should know. I have been taking his 13YO friend this year and "passing it on". Your brother doesn't hunt so somebody has to help the kid. Why not you?


EXCELLENT reply exactly if his dad does not hunt then how will he learn how to " earn it". He is a kid that needs to be taught. And once he is to old for youth hunt then what he'll be hunting in your stand all the time? Take him and show him the way he is already interested and wants to learn...........the hard part is done

to answer the question let the kid bag it what better way to get them hooked


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I seen a monster 12 last saturday morning within bow range he just made all the right moves to elude the arrow but my buddy wanted to come up to my place and take his son out. I dont ahve a problem of them coming out i just told them not to shoot my deer they are entitled to a basket rack or a doe and that is it. now if it was my child no problem.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Shaun69007 said:


> I seen a monster 12 last saturday morning within bow range he just made all the right moves to elude the arrow but my buddy wanted to come up to my place and take his son out. I dont ahve a problem of them coming out i just told them not to shoot my deer they are entitled to a basket rack or a doe and that is it. now if it was my child no problem.


Why let them come then?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget guys you must wear hunter orange even if you are just out bowhunting on your own. I think every year this gets mentioned but guys that do not have any youths may overlook that until they hit the woods.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Good point BKR i would not have thought of this thank you


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

My dad always rather me get the monster then him ALWAYS we dont got good land to really hunt on but of course ive shot at 2 nice bucks when I was younger, one thing I hate doing is dissapointing my dad... i'll never forget missing those bucks and letting my dad down like that.. but it happens maybe ill get it this saturday!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> Why let them come then?


He did say it was his land. As a landowner myself I don't see a problem with it. Year after year I do all the work and then I get calls from people I don't here from all year and they want to hunt. It's a lot of work, time and money to keep it up. If they would at least offer their time to help it would be a different story. Most people don't consider it a privilege to hunt private land and you only here from them once a year. Pretty inconsiderate if you ask me.
Bob


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

My dad didn't deer hunt and there was no youth season. I tought myself and many things were learned the hard way, I'm still hooked. I have a son now who's 8, he's not going until he proves himself with squirrels and such and he's on the right path. A lot of the problem with deer hunting today is horn porn there is NOTHING wrong or un-manley about shooting does. Deer hunting IMO is hunting deer period. I would be kicked off all the farms I hunt if I let all those does go, friggin grain eaten SOB's.

Good luck this weekend kids and remember SHOOT DOES TOO!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Good luck to all your children!!! i hope they have a fun and SAFE!! hunt looking fwd to some good youth/deer pictures... remember to tell them a bad day in the woods is still better than a good day at work!!! same goes for the lake


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll be out in the woods saturday and im probley going to pretty much shoot anything that comes past me. Sunday im going to west virginia for rifle season..


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i will be taking my daughter and my brother will be hunting with my son and i HOPE that one of them takes the big buck that i have seen twice with the bow in the woods that i hunt !!! i figure if they take the big boy down it was all part of gods plan and i will be happy for them !!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bobk said:


> He did say it was his land. As a landowner myself I don't see a problem with it. Year after year I do all the work and then I get calls from people I don't here from all year and they want to hunt. It's a lot of work, time and money to keep it up. If they would at least offer their time to help it would be a different story. Most people don't consider it a privilege to hunt private land and you only here from them once a year. Pretty inconsiderate if you ask me.
> Bob


no i totaly agree I am saying that if I put up stands,scouted,cleared lanes and put in the work on my land then didn't hear from them till time to hunt that would be a big NO from me. What I'm saying is get them ou tand let them help, let them put in the work and by doing this learning. It should not be walk out and sit in a stand and shoot something. that to me is not hunting


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I only wish I had a son to teach the hunting tradition. My daughter wants nothing to do with it. She just got married and my new son in law doesn't hunt either. At least they like to fish. I guess we are on the same page.
Good Luck to all the youth hunters and be safe. Looks like it will be good weather. I'll watch the game and wait for the phone calls of the neighbors wanting to track the deer they shot on the property.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

For my Son said:


> How bout instead on telling him he cant use your stand you take the time to teach him how to set up a stand for himself. Go and pick him up when the "hard work" is being done and let him enjoy that also. My 11YO helps set up stands and clear shooting lanes and scouts with me. Its just as much fun as actually shooting. Plus, it gives me time to talk about Safety and ethics and all the other important things I think he should know. I have been taking his 13YO friend this year and "passing it on". Your brother doesn't hunt so somebody has to help the kid. Why not you?


I agree with you 100%. I would love for him to come out with us and learn these things, but he is not interested in that, all he wants to do is shhot deer. For the last two years either me or my dad have feild dressed it, processed it and ATE it because he wants nothing more than the rack. That is why I have a difficult time with this!

I do not have any kids yet... got a daughter on the way, but it may be a couple of years until she is ready to go out. BUT when I have kids off my own, I will get more excitement if they get the big buck rather than me... it is just the whole attitude that my nephew has that gets me fire up.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would refuse then let him go put in the work on his own and get permission and see how many "racks" he gets then i would flat out refuse


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ltfd596 said:


> I agree with you 100%. I would love for him to come out with us and learn these things, but he is not interested in that, all he wants to do is shhot deer. For the last two years either me or my dad have feild dressed it, processed it and ATE it because he wants nothing more than the rack. That is why I have a difficult time with this!
> 
> I do not have any kids yet... got a daughter on the way, but it may be a couple of years until she is ready to go out. BUT when I have kids off my own, I will get more excitement if they get the big buck rather than me... it is just the whole attitude that my nephew has that gets me fire up.


Sounds like he just likes to kill stuff. There is way more to hunting than pulling the trigger. I would tell your brother no way.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be out with my 9yr old and he does not care about rack, sex or size. He just loves to be out in the woods, getting a deer is just a bonus. Now he has not gotten one yet and have never experienced buck fever so that outlook may change a bit


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm one of those fellers that had only a daughter and she doesn't want to hunt but she loves to fish. I have nothing against the Youth learning the skills of hunting. I am however concerened a bit about how this hunt works though. There seems to be a loop hole that certain culters can take a big advantage of during this time on public lands. I would kinda like to see the Youth hunt be more like the Early Muzzleloader hunt on a few certain designated areas and not state wide. Don't get me wrong. If you have your own private land or have permission to hunt on private land then that would be all legal state wide. What I'm getting at is these certain cultures being out in big numbers driving the public lands out before regular gun season opens for everyone. I feel that this type of hunting is not the introduction of hunting for youths but instead a big meat hunt. Then the following week they come back again to drive and take out what they missed the weekend before. I have nothing against these cultres hunting on public land, after all it is public land. It's how they use the youth hunt to their advantage. If any of you all hunt these public areas you know what I'm talking about. Do you think that this designated areas thing sounds like a fair deal to all who hunt or am I just getting to old and grumpy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would suggest you talk to your brother. He is a non hunter and may not understand everything he should about how you feel and that hunting is much more than just killing a deer. He needs to get on board with you to help teach his son the responsibilities, ethics, respect and traditions of hunting.

To allow him to just show up kill a buck and just take the antlers is serving no ones long term needs, especially his. In this current society's desire for instant gratification and sense of entitlement it teaches him the wrong lesson, if it teaches him anything.

I would set his butt in the tree stand with a camera instead of a gun. He can earn the right to use a gun through his own actions and participation as your define.

Just my opinion


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, the morning hunt is over & no deer down. All 3 boys saw deer ; 1 had a shot at a 3 point (left side rack broken off) & missed at 40 yards. The the same one missed on a doe at 50 yards after she almost ran over him (<5 yards)!! The 2 others had their bows , but didn't shoot. My son had a chance at the 3 point, but let him walk. Beautiful morning to be out there & the guys had fun. Not sure if they are going to be out after the OSU game, but tomorrow is another day.
Anybody do any good yet ??


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

We didnt even see a deer this morning. My son did get the "pump" when he heard the leaves rattlin. Two !# chasing each other. It was fun. He enjoyed it and we will get em next time.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I seen 11 deer all day and didnt get a shot off oh well though probley the most deer ive ever seen in one day in ohio off to west virginia in the morning.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

well today was a fun day at my place in perry county for 2 very happy youths. my buddy had his 15 year old nephew and he shot a 7 point on a little drive that we set up and i had a 14 year old boy and he shot a nice 10 point on my 30 acres i own. me and him were sitting in a buddy stand around a 2 acre wetlands i built last year and 10 minutes before shooting time the 10 point came out eating the nice green grass i had planted on the dikes. he was about 40 yds. at first but could not get a clear shot. after about 2 minutes the boy was getting antsy and thought he wasnt going to get a shot and all of the sudden the buck walked right at us and turned broadside at 25 yards and i got him to stop and then BANG the boy nailed him and he ran into the woods and i heard him ball up. we came back to the house and waited on his dad and grandpa to come over before we went to get it. i just wanted to wait a little while anyway to make sure he was dead. we went back with flashlights to find it and the boy walked up on it and found it dead and boy was he excited. he is the son of a good friend of mine and i offered to take him to try to get him his first deer. we take him duck hunting but hasnt had very good luck on the deer until today. both boys got there first deer ever today and boy was it exciting. after the boy shot his buck and i heard it fall in the woods i told him we had to wait a little while and he looked over at me with his eyes glassy and hugged me and told me thanks. that was priceless. now that both boys killed there first deer i told them the smaller bucks are off limits. only big bucks and does for now on. we seen a total 16 deer today, 3 of them on drives and the rest still hunting. good luck to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Took my daughter to the controlled hunt on Saltfork. We did not see another hunter in the woods. We found a nice spot for a sit-down about an hour before daylight. Sat patiently til about 10:30 before a 6 or 8 point and a doe walked in on us. Danielle took the shot at about 55 yards but im pretty sure she shot under him. I checked where he was standing and found no hair or blood. Tracked his exit route for 150 to 200 yards (as far as I could follow it being sure it was where he went) and still no blood or hair. he didn't hunch at the shot or buck or kick, and seemed to be running okay. Seems like a clean miss. Other than the miss she handled the day like a trooper. No complaints, no whining (well not much), no problems. We enjoyed some nice whispered conversations while on stand. Spent some quality time. A great day!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I can't thank Steve any more for putting us on the spot.
3 bucks at 20 yds or less, I couldn't pass up the shot on this guy=dropped him on the spot
Saw 15 deer from 7-1030


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I enjoy hunting deer very much but so often anymore all you hear people talk about is shooting bucks. I believe Ohio should implement a deer management program similar to Iowas, which is you don't a buck tag until you shoot a doe. To have big bucks we must shoot does it's every hunters responsibility and I still don't understand those who think they are to good to shoot does so they only hunt horns. I hope those of you taking youth hunters into the woods are explainning to them the necessity of doe management and that when you get to shoot a buck it's a bonus. Don't get me wrong I love to shoot bucks but it's not all about that, lets not let the young ones forget(or never learn) one of the building blocks of deer management


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Good point Trevor...on our property, we try to take 3 Does for every buck taken. So far this season, we have 2 Does down and 1 buck. With gun season around the corner, there will be a few more Does taken from the population.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

hey FLTHEDNUT i think its great the kids get to hunt anywhere its public. compared to regular gun season the kids that are in the woods are minimal. alot of people who take there kids hunting on public land are just lucky enough thats the only place they have to hunt. i am all for taking kids hunting anywhere they can at any time of the year. duck hunting is my passion and there were a number of times i would take kids hunting at a blind i drew at a state draw or even at a private spot where i had permission. i used to hunt public land for years and now i am lucky enough to have my own property and the surrounding properties to hunt also, but i will take kids wherever just to get them in the woods. its only a 2 day youth season i dont think it hurts as bad as you think for public areas. the kids we took this year had a ball and they got to have fun and learn alot. we held them off on some shots that were iffy in the morning to wait on the good shots and taught them about patience and just about enjoying the outdoors. these kids put in there time the last couple years getting nothing only to have this year pay off for them. we have shot alot of does the last 3-4 years and not many bucks at all so i felt good about 2 smaller bucks being shot for there first deer ever. as i stated in my post earlier i told them next year its going to be big bucks or does only. if anyone had a spot to take a kid to hunt this year and didnt because they were to lazy or just didnt want to give up there own spot then you just passed on our future. i do agree about taking a doe before a buck but the kids only have 2 days let them get there deer and be happy. if i never shoot anything else the rest of my life and got to take kids hunting and watch there faces light up when they get something or the look of disappointment on there face when they miss that would be fine by me. there isnt a year that goes by that i dont think about all the hunts my dad and brothers went on while sitting in a tree stand enjoying the outdoors. i grew up on public land as a youth and i am glad it was there for the offering because we did not have private land at the time to hunt. so sorry i think your getting old and grumpy.


----------



## Beernut (May 4, 2009)

i would like to give special thanks to killingtime for taking
his time with wyatt togetting that first deer. it is something
he will never forget. that is a good freind rite there!
maybe i can do the same for gus someday.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow what a difference a week makes. Last weekend bucks still running does. I had yet to be shut out on activity from my stand all fall well that changed this weekend. I had my youngest with me (12) and we sat in close proximity of my stand Sat and Sun morning and didn't see a deer. Friday I had him in a blind under my treestand while I hunted and we about got over ran by some turkeys but he had that window closed and didn't see them. I got a good laugh when I dropped him down a pack of peanut butter crackers through an open window unexpectantly. It scared the crap out of him. We decided to drive a top by our cabin which usually holds deer. My 18 year old got to do the walking part of the drive my younger two were down the hill in the grass between a pond and a very steep hill. I was sitting on a huge rock over looking them and the typical deer exit area with talkin distance of them. Well sure enough a doe busts out running like a greyhound. I saw them see the deer and jump up and take aim each unloading on it. They then turned back to the left and here comes a buck and a doe and they are out of shells. The deer spooked and turned around running below the driver. Well we walk back up the hill to the house and one of my boys says that he thought the deer looked funny after one of his shots. So my youngest said he was going to back down the hill and look. Several minutes later I here them yell " I found blood and its everywhere". They track it up the other bank and find the button Buck now it starts. " I had a bead on it says my 12 year old". This deer was probally 70 yards and running as fast as a deer can run angling away from them. My 17 year old said that he saw it stumble after one of his shots. So I find the entrance hole, a perfect shot behind the right front leg with and exit wound throught he left shoulder 12 ga. Maybe next year for my 12yr old. Sunday we got shut out but we had a beautiful weekend. We killed that deer on public hunting ground and saw only a couple of other hunters and heard very few shots.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I love seeing these pics talkes me back to my first deer! it was a nice PA 8 pointer, kinda spoiled me but thanks to not getting one the next year i relized there was more to this,


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome deer and great stories. I think the youth program is great, especially in getting kids hooked on hunting and the outdoors. What a great opportunity! My brother and I shot our first deer during the Youth Weekend in Vermont on the same day! Even though we had been hunting for a few years, it was a great experience and a lasting memory to get our first ones. 

Again...great job and thanks to the folks who took kids out. 

Chris


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great stories...thanks for sharing and congrats to all those youngsters who were successful this weekend.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i did forget one important part of the youth hunt this weekend and that was BEERNUT frying the fish for everybody when we took lunch on saturday. kids shooting deer and fried fish man it dosent get much better.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I can't thank Steve any more for putting us on the spot.
> 3 bucks at 20 yds or less, I couldn't pass up the shot on this guy=dropped him on the spot
> Saw 15 deer from 7-1030



Nice deer Jonny, I probley wouldnt of passed him up either!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Nice deer Jonny, I probley wouldnt of passed him up either!


Thanks man

Haha it was a great hunt


----------

